# Anal leak / incontinence - ideas for how to stop / fix it please?



## User9256 (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi all, female in her thirties here. I've had an anal leak for years now. It's less bad now than it used to be, but due to my anxiety and OCD it's really getting to me. I'm sick of it. I want to try to stop it happening/fix it.

It's only a tiny leak - a tiny bit of brown smear on paper when I wipe (I wipe to check whether there's a leak whenever I have a wee). Very occasionally a tiny tiny dot of brown may also get to my underwear. *

*I'm looking for ideas on how to fix the anal leak please?*

My doctor says it might be caused by hemorrhoids or... something else similar? I can't remember what he called it. Maybe a something-prolapse. He said in either case it may be that the anal leak flares up because the hemorrhoid / prolapse has got irritated (probably by straining on the toilet) and should "fix itself" over time. He gave me a cream (Uniroid) and I use it twice daily, though due to my anxiety I only put it on some paper and dab it on the outside of my anus (doc said that would still help). He said to use it for 10 days then stop. What's been happening is I use it for 10 days, often but not always the leak gets better, and I stop using the cream - and the leak comes right back the next day. It's usually in the 6-8 hours after a bowel movement, and then no leak until the following day.

I've tried a bunch of things to improve my bowel movements. I put my feet on a stool when I go, and it does seem to help the poo come out with less straining. But often I feel like there's more there to get rid of that just won't come out. I'm strongly considering an attachable bidet to my toilet, though that's only a fix when I can poop at home.

I track my fibre intake too, and usually end up with about 23-25g per day (which is about right for women). I try to get veg in and spread my food throughout the day, but all of that is a bit harder to do at present with other digestion issues (bloating, gas, general feeling "not right digestively" - all since a bad bout of diarrhea a few months ago). Those issues are causing me to eat very carefully and with a more limited diet while I try to fix/isolate the other digestive issues.

I have been trying psyillium husk on and off, but am experimenting with not having it to see if my gas/bloating issues are any better without it. I'm not sure it really made much difference while I was taking it anyway.

I currently wear two pairs of underwear during the day - instead of using pads and having to change them regularly throughout the day, which takes ages for me - just in case of leak getting to my first layer of underwear. This is something I'd like to stop doing for various mental health reasons, but right now stopping wearing two pairs and risking an anal leak going through one pair of underwear to my trousers seems also mentally undoable.

* For reference: I also seem to get incredibly tiny hard black specks in my underwear and/or on the paper when I wipe sometimes, but they really do look black and I have no idea what they are. Neither does my doctor - he says he's never heard of these little black things and not to worry. Sometimes I think these things are just bits of fluff from my clothes, and sometimes they really are (I examine them sometimes and some I can tell up close are fibrous like clothes fibres). Other times they're right in the middle of my underwear - or I might get one right in the middle of the toilet paper after I've wiped my bottom and it's hard to believe those ones are just fluff. When these black specks appear on the paper, there is no sign of brown or any other type of leak with them.

For reference: I also seem to get incredibly tiny hard black specks in my underwear and/or on the paper when I wipe sometimes, but they really do look black and I have no idea what they are. Neither does my doctor - he says he's never heard of these little black things and not to worry. Sometimes I think these things are just bits of fluff from my clothes, and sometimes they really are (I examine them sometimes and some I can tell up close are fibrous like clothes fibres). Other times they're right in the middle of my underwear - or I might get one right in the middle of the toilet paper after I've wiped my bottom and it's hard to believe those ones are just fluff. When these black specks appear on the paper, there is no sign of brown or any other type of leak with them.


----------



## NoHelp (Oct 20, 2018)

An internal rectal prolapse doesn't fix itself.

What kind of stupid doctor is that?

For that you need a surgery. also you need to check if thats really what you got. no place for assumptions here.


----------



## organictomacco (Jul 20, 2020)

I faced this a similar problem for almost a year. I saw countless doctors who threw every test at me and inspected my butt, only to tell me it everything was normal. I finally found a doc who referred me to a colorectal surgeon.

They discovered I had a 3rd degree prolapsing hemorrhoid, (there are 4 levels). 3rd means it only prolapses sometimes and is basically invisible from outside inspection (hence why no doctor could see it). They may have to put you under to properly check it out.

Go and see a specialist for hemorrhoids / colorectal surgeon. The solution is usually surgery. There are many different types, best to talk to the specialist about it.

I hope this helps you, its an awful condition. I went through a living nightmare because I would reek to high heaven everyday.

With your digestion, keep trying different things til something works. I found that vitamin D and 5-htp really helped me with my mood. (80% ibs suffers are deficient in vitamin D).

Organic bone broth and probiotics helped my digestion a lot too.


----------



## AmandaJ2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Not sure if you are still active, but I went through the SAME THING. I used Metamucil for years and it helped. I tried every day, but that was a little too much for me. I switched to every other day, a single serving, and had great success. It takes a few days for it to really start working - make sure to drink lots of water when you use it! I mix up my serving in an 8 oz glass of water and after I slam that, I drink another 8 oz of water. Hope this helps!


----------

